# French fuel



## Greengrass

I think our trip to France could be on hold for a while, Just had a look at there prices £2 A litre plus and still going up Thank you Putin


----------



## saxonborg

Greengrass said:


> I think our trip to France could be on hold for a while, Just had a look at there prices £2 A litre plus and still going up Thank you Putin


Do you mean euros or pounds?


----------



## Trotter

saxonborg said:


> Do you mean euros or pounds?


Franc’s ?


----------



## Greengrass

saxonborg said:


> Do you mean euros or pounds?


*LECLERC station ST-GREGOIRE 2.399 euros,   exchange rate  1.17 to the £*


----------



## TeamRienza

Rather like home, we need to shop around. Fuelflash.eu is my favourite search tool. Autogas locations and prices available as well.






						Diesel Price in St Gregoire
					

The cheapest petrol stations for Diesel in St Gregoire. Find prices of over 55.000 petrol station. Android app available!




					www.fuelflash.eu
				




Davy


----------



## trevskoda

Stop in a lorry park, bring your own hose and pump wink wink.


----------



## myvanwy

And make sure its not the black waste tank.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Greengrass said:


> I think our trip to France could be on hold for a while, Just had a look at there prices £2 A litre plus and still going up Thank you Putin


How much was fuel 30 years ago ?
And we’re still driving
Life’s too short to worry about it,
And we certainly don’t know what’s around the corner, just enjoy your trip to France


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Trotter said:


> Franc’s ?



Who's Franc and when did you nick his wallet?


----------



## mariesnowgoose

trevskoda said:


> Stop in a lorry park, bring your own hose and pump wink wink.



For real here just this week, Trev... 

*"Thieves have stolen thousands of litres of fuel from a haulage depot in north-east England.*
The 15,000 litres of diesel, worth about £24,000, was taken from a storage tank at Murray Hogg in Newcastle.
The cost of filling an average family car with diesel has topped £90 as Russia's invasion of Ukraine continues to affect global oil prices.

Company director David Hogg said prices were "crippling" for the firm, even before the theft.
"Coming and taking it after that is just knock after knock," he said.
"We'd heard there'd been a place in Newburn done just last week with the same operation, with this white truck, and took similar amounts of fuel."

Mr Hogg said a security guard had discovered a "hose coming from a fuel tank" during his early morning rounds.
He said he initially imagined someone had filled a few fuel cans with a garden hose.

But, when staff checked the level in the tank, they realised 15,000 litres had been taken.
The thieves must have "been there about three-and-a-half or four hours", Mr Hogg said.
They are believed to have used a pump to fill a number of tanks on a white lorry caught on CCTV.
It is thought there had been two other thefts in the Darlington and Newcastle areas in the past week.
Northumbria Police has been approached for comment."


----------



## Wooie1958

mariesnowgoose said:


> For real here just this week, Trev...
> 
> *"Thieves have stolen thousands of litres of fuel from a haulage depot in north-east England.*
> The 15,000 litres of diesel, worth about £24,000, was taken from a storage tank at Murray Hogg in Newcastle.
> The cost of filling an average family car with diesel has topped £90 as Russia's invasion of Ukraine continues to affect global oil prices.
> 
> Company director David Hogg said prices were "crippling" for the firm, even before the theft.
> "Coming and taking it after that is just knock after knock," he said.
> "We'd heard there'd been a place in Newburn done just last week with the same operation, with this white truck, and took similar amounts of fuel."
> 
> Mr Hogg said a security guard had discovered a "hose coming from a fuel tank" during his early morning rounds.
> He said he initially imagined someone had filled a few fuel cans with a garden hose.
> 
> But, when staff checked the level in the tank, they realised 15,000 litres had been taken.
> The thieves must have "been there about three-and-a-half or four hours", Mr Hogg said.
> They are believed to have used a pump to fill a number of tanks on a white lorry caught on CCTV.
> It is thought there had been two other thefts in the Darlington and Newcastle areas in the past week.
> Northumbria Police has been approached for comment."



How much a litre are you charging then


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Wooie1958 said:


> How much a litre are you charging then



For you sire, £3 a litre, cheap at half the price


----------



## RichardHelen262

mariesnowgoose said:


> For you sire, £3 a litre, cheap at half the price


Another couple of weeks and that will be a bargain


----------



## saxonborg

Trotter said:


> Franc’s ?


Yeah where’s he gone?


----------



## saxonborg

Greengrass said:


> *LECLERC station ST-GREGOIRE 2.399 euros,   exchange rate  1.17 to the £*


OMG don’t think I will be going abroad this year.


----------



## Canalsman

This is a great resource when travelling in France:






						Prix des carburants en France, site gouvernemental
					

Site du prix des carburants du Ministère de l'Économie, des Finances et de la Souveraineté industrielle : SP95, Gazole, E85, GPL, E10, SP98




					www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr


----------



## Wooie1958

mariesnowgoose said:


> For you sire, £3 a litre, cheap at half the price



Thank you, can you please reserve me 2 litres


----------



## Gadabout2

TeamRienza said:


> Fuelflash.eu is


Thanks for the fuel-flash tip; looks really useful, provided its accurate and up to date
Pity the uK isn't included


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Gadabout2 said:


> Thanks for the fuel-flash tip; looks really useful, provided its accurate and up to date
> Pity the uK isn't included



I think the clue for why not is in the suffix for the website, Gad


----------



## Compo

plenty of fuel in france but now over 2 euro per litre andorra 1.49 per ltr yrsterday


----------



## Drover

Yesterday Diesel in Gibraltar was £1,10 in Morrisons, cant see it lasting long, over the border in Spain it was €1.80.


----------



## RichardHelen262




----------



## groyne

Coimbra Portugal, best price was  today 1.78 euro/l.


----------



## trevskoda

mariesnowgoose said:


> For real here just this week, Trev...
> 
> Northumbria Police has been approached for comment."


So was it the police that nicked it LOL.


----------



## harrow

Thief fills up wheelie bin with fuel at busy petrol station forecourt
					

Stunning footage shows a hooded man in a tracksuit stroll up to pumps at the Co-op petrol station in Washington, Tyne and Wear and start pouring fuel into a council recycling bin.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				


Moment thief filled up WHEELIE BIN with £143 worth of fuel in front of shocked onlookers at busy petrol station forecourt​
Footage shows hooded man filling up council wheelie bin with unleaded petrol
He walked the stolen petrol out of the forecourt before returning later on
The Co-op station in Washington, Tyne and Wear said he stole £143 worth of fuel
Comes as price of petrol has rocketed amid Russian energy sanctions
*Unleaded price in North East was 152.4p/litre at time of theft - but Co-op is currently charging 163.9p *


----------



## pamjon

We are in the south of France at the moment in Sommieres. There are a few problems now here for parking. The new Mayor has hight barriered all the parking places where motorhomes parked. We filled up yesterday 2.28 litre. The difference in price from when we came last September is an extra 40 euros to fill the tank. It hurts the pocket but still consider cheap for what we do. There are no pockets in a shroud! 
Pj


----------



## Wooie1958

pamjon said:


> We are in the south of France at the moment in Sommieres. There are a few problems now here for parking. The new Mayor has hight barriered all the parking places where motorhomes parked. We filled up yesterday 2.28 litre. The difference in price from when we came last September is an extra 40 euros to fill the tank. It hurts the pocket but still consider cheap for what we do. There are no pockets in a shroud!
> Pj



Is the aire outside the municple campsite now height-barriered  ?

It`s one of our favourite places and don`t know what we`ll do without one of the hot chickens on sale at the Brocante every saturday


----------



## Khalsa

Netherlands is 2.05 euro at the moment but UK is £1.70, which is basically 2 euro's too.
Just staying nearer to home. Booked my P&O ferry quickly before prices go up with my Tesco vouchers and driving to the Netherlands next month with the kids. Will be using the bike there more anyway : )


----------



## mariesnowgoose

From a Portuguese resident 3 days ago:-

"I’ve been receiving €5 a month for a while now to offset fuel prices. The govt. has just raised this allowance to €20 p/month & are cutting vat on fuel. Força Portugal".


----------



## Trotter

mariesnowgoose said:


> From a Portuguese resident 3 days ago:-
> 
> "I’ve been receiving €5 a month for a while now to offset fuel prices. The govt. has just raised this allowance to €20 p/month & are cutting vat on fuel. Força Portugal".


Nice to be able to do that. Post covid, re arm, and sort out the NHS. 
Can’t see Sunak  being able to do any of that. These be difficult times. 
It’s staying cheerful that keeps me going


----------



## Berniestan

Greengrass said:


> I think our trip to France could be on hold for a while, Just had a look at there prices £2 A litre plus and still going up Thank you Putin


Hi. I live in France. The government is reducing the price of fuel by 35 cents as of Monday 14th….keep an eye on it as there may be further changes


----------



## pamjon

Wooie1958 said:


> Is the aire outside the municple campsite now height-barriered  ?
> 
> It`s one of our favourite places and don`t know what we`ll do without one of the hot chickens on sale at the Brocante every saturday


There are now signs in that carpark saying No MotorHomes. The service point has gone.  The other place across the river where MotorHomes could park has now got hieght barriers prohibiting MotorHomes from accessing. Basically there is no where to park except for the old Intermarche across the road from where you used to be able to park across from the river. At the moment there are gypsies on there and has been for at least a month.
Pj


----------



## Judek

Greengrass said:


> I think our trip to France could be on hold for a while, Just had a look at there prices £2 A litre plus and still going up Thank you Putin


What nonsense! I Just drove through France to Andorra this weekend. Never paid more than €1.92 per litre, or £1.62.

Be smart, keep your eyes open or use the websites that others have said. 

And if you make it to Andorra, you can fill up for £1.35/L and it will all feel worthwhile ;-)


----------



## GMJ

Motorway prices for diesel on our trip today were 2.254€ in 2 or 3 service stations and 2.30€ in another!!!

Sod this, said I, we'll get some when we get off the motorway near our site for the night. As we approached the village I saw the petrol station and a feeling of smugness came over me...






until...






I saw the price  - 2.36€ a litre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So we are on fumes tomorrow now until we come across another filling station.


----------



## mid4did

Real Time fuel prices


----------



## Greengrass

GMJ said:


> Motorway prices for diesel on our trip today were 2.254€ in 2 or 3 service stations and 2.30€ in another!!!
> 
> Sod this, said I, we'll get some when we get off the motorway near our site for the night. As we approached the village I saw the petrol station and a feeling of smugness came over me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the price  - 2.36€ a litre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are on fumes tomorrow now until we come across another filling station.


Try this this and it is in English 





						Prix des carburants en France, site gouvernemental
					

Site du prix des carburants du Ministère de l'Économie, des Finances et de la Souveraineté industrielle : SP95, Gazole, E85, GPL, E10, SP98




					www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr


----------



## Compo

what app should i use for locating cheap fuel ????????


----------



## Colinc

Just paid 1.94 euro per litre in Rheims just off motorway. On motorway 10 cents more.


----------



## GMJ

1.969€ for me yesterday resulting in a 119€ fill up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Main roads/motorways were slightly cheaper the further we headed north but still around the 2.15€ mark!


----------



## REC

GMJ said:


> 1.1969€ for me yesterday resulting in a 119€ fill up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main roads/motorways were slightly cheaper the further we headed north but still around the 2.15€ mark!


That seems cheap! Where was it...or was the price €1.969 typo??


----------



## GMJ

REC said:


> That seems cheap! Where was it...or was the price €1.969 typo??


 Ah yes whoopsie...my bad!

Changed now

As you were. Move along. Nothing to see here


----------



## The laird

Coming out of spain benzinera hospital L,jnfant
30euros =25*36£ 1*62 euro litre tanked it up and was going to fill all containers with it at this. Price next station was 2*20 euros I didn't need it then  but here it's 1*96 ltr


----------



## TeamRienza

Compo said:


> what app should i use for locating cheap fuel ????????




I use fuelflash.eu which shows the nearest or cheapest in map or list form. It has the added advantage of showing lpg as well. Covers most Western European countries but not an app. Website, which is fine. I have shown Nantes as an example.







						Diesel Price in Nantes
					

The cheapest petrol stations for Diesel in Nantes. Find prices of over 55.000 petrol station. Android app available!




					www.fuelflash.eu
				




Davy


----------



## REC

TeamRienza said:


> I use fuelflash.eu which shows the nearest or cheapest in map or list form. It has the added advantage of showing lpg as well. Covers most Western European countries but not an app. Website, which is fine. I have shown Nantes as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel Price in Nantes
> 
> 
> The cheapest petrol stations for Diesel in Nantes. Find prices of over 55.000 petrol station. Android app available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fuelflash.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davy


 Good site, checked out area and spot on except that it said cheapest place (intermarche) was closed, which it isnt. Have bookmarked it as usually use the French one and this covers it all! Thanks.


----------



## Wooie1958

pamjon said:


> There are now signs in that carpark saying No MotorHomes. The service point has gone.  The other place across the river where MotorHomes could park has now got hieght barriers prohibiting MotorHomes from accessing. Basically there is no where to park except for the old Intermarche across the road from where you used to be able to park across from the river. At the moment there are gypsies on there and has been for at least a month.
> Pj




Thank you for updating, we are also thinking of Carcassonne this next trip do you know if the area ( where the coaches park ) is still available ?


----------



## Snapster

We filled up yesterday near Poitiers, €1.96. ( equivalent to around £1.63 at the current exchange rate).  Apparently France is cutting fuel duty by 15c a litre in April.
We saw fuel at €1.91 just after we filled up, but motorway service stations, like in the U.K. charge stupid prices, highest we saw ( but didn’t buy) was €2.94


----------



## alcam

Snapster said:


> We filled up yesterday near Poitiers, €1.96. ( equivalent to around £1.63 at the current exchange rate).  Apparently France is cutting fuel duty by 15c a litre in April.
> We saw fuel at €1.91 just after we filled up, but motorway service stations, like in the U.K. charge stupid prices, highest we saw ( but didn’t buy) was €2.94


Paid 1.989 near Brive la Gaillarde yesterday . Prices on motorway were 2.2+ .
Often wondered , by the time you wander off motorway possibly into an urban area , to get cheaper fuel how much do you actually save ?


----------



## Snapster

We rarely use motorways, we’re never in a rush…….


----------



## alcam

Snapster said:


> We rarely use motorways, we’re never in a rush…….


That is good . Sometimes I am and , I'm sure , others are
Which is why I posed the question . 
I appreciate not necessarily relevant to everyone


----------



## thesTig

Middle of Spain today (Salamanca area). 
Diesel was 1.839€ \litre. Repsol station too


----------



## Snapster

alcam said:


> That is good . Sometimes I am and , I'm sure , others are
> Which is why I posed the question .
> I appreciate not necessarily relevant to everyone


Non motorway prices are cheaper, and we don’t use motorways much, but if we did, we would make sure we didn’t need fuel on them. 
Motorways and toll roads are convenient if you are in a rush and you pay the price. Same as motorway fuel in the U.K.  
however, fuel in France still seems cheaper than in the U.K.


----------



## alcam

Snapster said:


> Non motorway prices are cheaper, and we don’t use motorways much, but if we did, we would make sure we didn’t need fuel on them.
> Motorways and toll roads are convenient if you are in a rush and you pay the price. Same as motorway fuel in the U.K.
> however, fuel in France still seems cheaper than in the U.K.


Not really to do with the question I was asking .
Was idly curious .


----------



## Snapster

alcam said:


> Not really to do with the question I was asking .
> Was idly curious .


Just adding to the thread……


----------



## alcam

Snapster said:


> Just adding to the thread……


I'm sure you are . Though it does read as though you are responding to my question by saying it doesn't apply to you .
I just found that odd


----------



## Snapster

alcam said:


> I'm sure you are . Though it does read as though you are responding to my question by saying it doesn't apply to you .
> I just found that odd


Sorry, I thought you were just idly curious.


----------



## GMJ

1.925€ yesterday at an E.Leclerc in Perrusson


----------



## alcam

Previous post removed ???
Looks as though I'll have to remain idly curious


----------



## GMJ

1.969€ per litre today at an E.LeClerc in Nonancourt


----------



## lefty107

mariesnowgoose said:


> For real here just this week, Trev...
> 
> *"Thieves have stolen thousands of litres of fuel from a haulage depot in north-east England.*
> The 15,000 litres of diesel, worth about £24,000, was taken from a storage tank at Murray Hogg in Newcastle.
> The cost of filling an average family car with diesel has topped £90 as Russia's invasion of Ukraine continues to affect global oil prices.
> 
> Company director David Hogg said prices were "crippling" for the firm, even before the theft.
> "Coming and taking it after that is just knock after knock," he said.
> "We'd heard there'd been a place in Newburn done just last week with the same operation, with this white truck, and took similar amounts of fuel."
> 
> Mr Hogg said a security guard had discovered a "hose coming from a fuel tank" during his early morning rounds.
> He said he initially imagined someone had filled a few fuel cans with a garden hose.
> 
> But, when staff checked the level in the tank, they realised 15,000 litres had been taken.
> The thieves must have "been there about three-and-a-half or four hours", Mr Hogg said.
> They are believed to have used a pump to fill a number of tanks on a white lorry caught on CCTV.
> It is thought there had been two other thefts in the Darlington and Newcastle areas in the past week.
> Northumbria Police has been approached for comment."


Anyone have a phone number of the garage they are opening


----------



## RichardHelen262

193.9€ at leclec Pornic today


----------



## Trotter

Bought fuel yesterday for the first time after re entering Spain. €1. 795. So £1.50 ? On my way down, Irun had diesel at €1. 33
If there’s a 10cent difference between Spain and France, I’ll refill in Irun before going into France. I doubt if it’ll still be at that price.


----------



## Derekoak

I think at least 20c difference between Spain and France 30 k from the border in Spain 1.659. In mid France   vierzon 1.935 today but I think around Angouleme there was one for 1.85.


----------



## Trotter

Bought fuel yesterday for the first time after re entering Spain. €1. 795. So £1.50 ? On my way down, Irun had diesel at €1. 33
If there’s a 10cent difference between Spain and France, I’ll refill in Irun before going into France. I doubt if it’ll still be at that price.


----------



## Falolippy

saxonborg said:


> Do you mean euros or pounds?


On it's way down again now.


----------



## GMJ

We saw it at 2.36€ at one motorway services in France yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When drove down in January it was around 1.65€.  When we entered Spain it was around 1.30€


----------



## groyne

A Coruna was 1.76 euro/l this morning.


----------



## GMJ

Diesel was 2.124€ on the motorway near Calais this morning.

Then £182.9 in Cirencester this afternoon.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

You guys are obviously (fluently!) bi-lingual in currencies


----------



## alun145

mid4did said:


> Real Time fuel prices


This was Diesel at Auchen in Boulogne last Monday 21st
South of Rouen and generally on trip down it’s about E2.12.. ish 
GPl around E0.98


----------



## Wooie1958

mariesnowgoose said:


> You guys are obviously (fluently!) bi-lingual in currencies




I`ve been bi-flatulent for years now


----------



## Winterskp

Compo said:


> what app should i use for locating cheap fuel ????????


I've used fuel flash, but much prefer komparing.com, which I've added to my phone's homescreen. You can use the map display to plan your trip!
Oh, and it's useful in Australia, New Zealand, USA .  .  .


----------



## REC

Price went up again yesterday in Portugal, having dropped 16c went up another 5c. Still less than week before though!


----------



## alun145

REC said:


> Price went up again yesterday in Portugal, having dropped 16c went up another 5c. Still less than week before though!


Hi
About to enter Sunday, from Zamora ish direction 
How much is diesel now in Portugal?


----------



## Colinc

Travelled through France and now in Italy.  Huge range on prices for diesel from 1.74 to 2.24 euros.  So pays to shop around or use the pricing websites.  The highest prices are on the motorways so really pays to pull off when needing fuel


----------



## groyne

Looks like it's all around 2Euros/l near Bordeaux.


----------



## alcam

Best price in Andalusia appears to be €1.80


----------



## groyne

Update,  it's come down in price overnight to 179.9 Euro/l.


----------



## groyne

Another edit, most where only queuing to top up their tanks, putting less than 20 Euros worth in.


----------



## REC

Gone up again in Portugal! Back at €1.80- €2.14...prices here seem to change up and down daily. UK seem to put them up quickly but down slowly! 
@alun145   still cheapest to buy in Spain before you cross border.


----------



## groyne

About 1.74euro/l around Abbeville this morning, though first garage we went to didn't have any diesel.


----------



## Canalsman

Useful resource for fuel prices in Europe is Fuel Flash:






						Real time petrol prices in your area
					

The cheapest petrol stations. Find prices of over 55.000 petrol station. Android app available!




					www.fuelflash.eu
				




There's an app as well but Google Play Store won't allow you to download it in the UK!

But I downloaded it from:



			https://apkpure.com/fuel-flash/de.mwwebwork.benzinpreisblitz


----------

